# Best bag target??????



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a place that I hang a bag between two trees and like the set up. However, the two bags I have used so far have not held up very well. The first one had a shoot through in the first 50 shots. I replaced it with another bag and I am now shooting past the vanes again. Have not been shooting at it very long. Will I have all this problem with all bags or are there some really good ones out their ????? Thanks !!!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

what bag were you using?

I've got the yellow jacket bag from Morrell and it works well. I wouldn't leave it outside though. Not that you can't, I wouldn't leave any target outside.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/morrell-yellow-jacket-supreme-f-p-bag-target.html


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

not a bag but i really like the ''spyderweb'' target i have . [hope i didn't send this twice ]


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## Darkim0285 (May 15, 2013)

Timinator, I love your answer


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

What bag gets shot out at 50 shots? Can you just bang the bag around a few times to repack the stuffing?


----------



## RangerGSD (May 4, 2014)

I have a hurricane bag I got at bass pro. One side has 9 (I think?) dots and the other has a silhouette of a deer with the heart, lungs, and liver marked. I've put a few hundred arrows in it and it's still going strong. Only thing you have to watch is the stuffing. Shoot too much on one side and the opposite side starts to look like an overly stuffed pillow. Usually I shoot each side equally so it hasn't really been an issue buy when I've noticed it I just lay it down and walk around on it until it's flat again.


----------



## Troutbum69 (Aug 21, 2013)

That hurricane bag from bps is nice for 40 bucks. The bps brand bag is a little bigger and the same price. My experience is that yes the hurricane is a better bag. I say that because it was used for crossbows and the other for vertical bows. Different animal but I'd go with the bps brand for the size. They're a morrell with bps written on them


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Coarse wool in a jute bag can't be beat & is a two finger removal, easy on your shafts & fletches & leaves your points smelling of lanolin fwiw ...course you need to have a wool sorting facility & coffee grinding establishment all close by - best tsrget bag system though I do store them along the side of a building - M


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Timinator said:


> Nancy Pelosi


That's hilarious 

This is a great Bag-----



http://www.lancasterarchery.com/morrell-bone-collector-outdoor-range-bag-target.html


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've had my spyderweb target for around 2 years and its held up well. Don't leave them out in the elements and it should last even longer.


----------

